# صور وتمجيد لابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*تمجيد القديس أبونا إندراوس الصموئيلي *​في كنيسة الابكار​ +++​ ملاك كله انوار​ينير بيت الابرار​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​في صفوف القديسين​ +++​ فخر المتوحدين​عظيم بين كثيرين​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​بدعوة الهية​ +++​ قصدت البرية​لتعيش للابدية​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​قهرت لذاتك​ +++​ عشت كل اوقاتك​تعلم اخواتك​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​فقدت مقلتيك​ +++​ لم تفقد نور عينيك​بقلبك رأيت فاديك​+++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​تركوك الاباء الرهبان​ +++​ اربع شهور جوعان​فخدمك الحيوان​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​بقوة الهية​ +++​ غلبت طبع الحية​والعقارب الردية​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​عاش حياته بجهاد​ +++​ بصبر واجتهاد​يسبح كل الاوقات​ +++​بنيوت آفا اندراوس​يا قائم بين القوات​+++​سواح رب السموات​ترتل بالقيثارات​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​من حبك لاولادك​+++​ راعيتهم بحنانك​ذاكرهم في صلاتك​+++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​دايما كل الاوقات​+++​ تطلب رب القوات​ابانا الذي في السموات​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​قولك دايما بايمان​+++​ واثقا في اطمئنان​باستجابة علي الدوام​+++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​عارفنا باسامينا​ +++​ وطلبت الخير لينا​من نعمة فادينا​+++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​تشبه ايوب البار​ +++​ الصابر بكل اقتدار​لم تعرف يوم الخوار​+++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​لم تعرف يوم الخصام​ +++​ حتي ولو بالكلام​محب دوما للسلام​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​محب للاطفال​ +++​ والكبار مع الرضعان​ومبغض للشيطان​+++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​مملوء نعمة وافراز​ +++​ تعرف المكنون والافكار​كلام بدون اكثار​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​لما حان الميعاد​ +++​ لترحل للامجاد​اعلنتها باثبات​+++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​تركنا بالجسد​ +++​ وسكن للابد​مسكن رب المجد​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​قديس هذا الجيل​ +++​ أفا كيرلس وانبا صموئيل​كرموك بالتبجيل​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​اذكرنا في صلاتك​ +++​ امام عرش الهك​يعطينا كميراثك​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​يا مرشد النفوس​ +++​نقول لك اكسيوس​اكسيوس اكسيوس​ +++​ بنيوت آفا اندراوس​تفسير اسمك في افواه​ +++​ كل المؤمنين​الكل يقولون يا اله​+++​ ابونا اندراوس اعنا اجمعين​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين*​


----------



## vetaa (8 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا يا روكا مجهود جميل*
*بركته تكون معانا دايما*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *شكرا يا روكا مجهود جميل*
> *بركته تكون معانا دايما*



*مرسيه ليكي يا فيتا علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع

مرسيع علي تشجعيك ليا

واحشاني كتييييييييييير

ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


*
مرسيه علي مرورك 

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصور والتمجيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ​



*مرسيه ليكي يا كوكي يا قمر علي مرورك

نورتي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا على المجهود الرائع*



*مرسيه ليك يا جوجو علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> اميــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...



*مرسيه ليك يا كوكو علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــــــــــــــــن 
ميررررسى على الصور والتمجيد 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا
> اميــــــــــــــــــن
> ميررررسى على الصور والتمجيد
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*مرسيه علي مرورك 

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

